# New addition



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Iam adding another chi to the family this will be number 4 i think i need to go to chihuahua rehab..lolThinking of calling her paloma....


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

oh how cute..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like it! She's darling!!! More pics please


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

is she going to be all right? What a pretty girl when does she come home?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!! She's a doll!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lovely puppy :cloud9:


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

mooberry said:


> is she going to be all right? What a pretty girl when does she come home?


she will be fine do you mean with the other chi's??


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh how sweet she is! I love the little wrinkles on her legs, so cute.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

How beautiful! I love the name. There's a line from an old Al Stewart song..."Your friends call you Lily Paloma, but that's not the way that you are...it's too much of a gentle misnomer for a shooting star."


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's adorable !


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's adorable!! I love the name 
Congrats!!! Dont worry...4 is no different than 3


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a doll and I love the name!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i just fell in love shes so wonderful please send more pics and tell us about her thanks


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind replies,i think she is just a doll and i cant wait to get her.I have always loved white longcoats though im a sucker for white chihuahuas full stop.Will take more photos again when i visit her in about 10days.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

2Cheese said:


> She's adorable!! I love the name
> Congrats!!! Dont worry...4 is no different than 3


I am hoping that its just the same as having 3 just a little injection of fun though my other long hair will only be 8 months when we get her so she will love having a play mate as somtimes she is a little to lively for the other two older ones...lol...cant wait.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

what a darling little dumpling 
i'm envious!

i'd love another pup but i think we have our handsful with the three we already have.
Atticus is rather demanding *sigh*


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a nice pup, i love her name, paloma picasso is one of my favourite perfumes!
is she in the the north julie


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> what a nice pup, i love her name, paloma picasso is one of my favourite perfumes!
> is she in the the north julie


Yes she is amanda,i am so excited to be getting her.Im stopping at 4 chihuahuas though.They are so addictive.thankyou for your nice comment,your babies are adorable....


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Congrats...So cute puppy


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Thankyou so much everyone for your lovely comments,i will post more pics on my next visit to paloma when she will be 6weeks....All your babies are adorable we are so lucky to have chihuahuas.....xx


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Such a little sweetie pie!! How old is she right now?


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everyone her are some new photos of my visit to my new baby paloma she is 6 weeks old now.Hope she stays as white as she is now.

























this is mummy








this is daddy


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

she is really cute x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is adorable...so cuddly looking......looking forward to watching her grow....


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

So sweet! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is the cutest!
Prada was completely white as a puppy 
Now she has a little bit of cream on her back


----------

